# Looking for rims similar to Borbet type a



## bink_420 (Jul 11, 2008)

I guess the best way to describe what i want 17's and i want lip... and a good amount of it. I like the style of the Borbet type a but after lots of researching i've come to realization that a set of borbet type a's in 17's isn't happening for me. I've also been looking at the Kerscher Futuras, Brock b1's, and Schimidt space line...








Car is question.....PLEASE help me find some rims!


----------



## duffmanh06 (Apr 22, 2008)

esm 009's


----------



## bink_420 (Jul 11, 2008)

duffmanh06 said:


> esm 009's


I can only find them in 16's


----------



## bink_420 (Jul 11, 2008)

anyone else?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

Here's what we would have in 5 spoke designs in 17" to fit your Jetta;

Enkei EV5 @ 1.35" lip;











Enkei RP03 @ 1.58" lip;










Bremmer BR01 @ 2.36" lip;


----------



## bink_420 (Jul 11, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Here's what we would have in 5 spoke designs in 17" to fit your Jetta;
> 
> Enkei EV5 @ 1.35" lip;
> 
> ...


What pricing like one the bremmers?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

bink_420 said:


> What pricing like one the bremmers?


17x8" ET35 (silver only) is $ 149 per wheel, new centercaps and lugs included at no charge....


----------

